# 1998 volvo v70 turbo/ simple install



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

As stated in the title, the customer wanted a reasonably priced 3 way + sub installation.
The requirements were not to cut any metal and the door trims had to remain stock looking.
Fiberglass piller-pods were requested.
And the trunk work had to display the amps, processor and subwoofers...but get rid of the traditional rectangular sub enclosure, for something that would look "custom" w-out expensive labour costs.
The subs and amp-racks had to be individually removable, to easily access the fuel pump and shock mounts, that reside right underneath thefalse floor,right behind the seat backs.

The equip. list:

Eclipse 5030 h-u
CDT drt-26,es 03, es 06 front stage
Audison Bitone.1
Elemental Design nine1,nine2,nine4 amplifiers
2 x 12" Soundstream VGW-12, 600w subs 

All the stuff listed above came from the customer's previous ride

Day 1 (before pic)


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

The first thing I did was build the pillar pods for the cdt tweeter and 3" driver.
One requirement was that it could be easily modded to accept a 4" midrange, so I used the same template as the pods that are in my personal ride.
A boost gauge pod was also incorporated. The reason the gauge pod is that large, is that the gauge that is pictured , will be upgraded to a larger one, in the near future.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Next came the doors. I used the oem plastic baffle and added 5/8" of mdf to get the proper clearance, for the cdt es-o6 mid-woofer. The underside and support legs were beefed up with f-glass and treated with rubberized undercoating to protect the mdf from moisture.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Next, I attacked the trunk.
The 3rd row seats were yanked and chucked in the trash.
The whole trunk floor was repaired and re-carpeted. One of the rear shock absorber mounts had broken in the past and poked right through the, oem plywood, false-floor. Once I stripped the original carpet, I was left with splinters, so I resinned the plys ,back together and re-shaped the area with bondo-glass. Once painted and carpeted, it looked factory fresh.
Amp racks were made for the E-D nine.2 and nine.4 amps, on either sides.
Angled Mdf sub enclosures were made to mount the S-Stream Tarantula twelves.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

The Bitone.1 and ED nine.1 were to be displayed in the center.
But I felt that the tiny size of the processor vs. the large amp, looked odd... so I scored a d.o.a. nine1 carcass and mounted the bitone inside
I had to router a slot for the Bitone logo to show and carve out the inside of the heat sink, extensively to creat space for the 8 rca's that exit the processor.
There were some led strips that came from the previous build, so we re-used them to add a tiny bit of "bling". They come on, only when the tailgate is opened.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Tomorrow , I will be making some beauty panels to fill in some voids in the trunk and hide the wiring.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

I like this. Good work.

Your avatar makes me sad....


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanx!
I am presently like the kitten.....broken hand. So making all this stuff takes twice the time.
The guy in the pic is the customer, wiring his gear, 'cause I couldn't (crippled)


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Here is a close up shot of the Bitone hiding behind E-D clothes


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL! Nice work my friend!!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

I've got some build pics, but my hand is too sore to type, tonight....more to come.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanx, mate!


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Very nice. Any pictures of the headunit installed?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

wdemetrius1 said:


> Very nice. Any pictures of the headunit installed?


The volvo will be back tomorrow, I'll snap a few pics,then. 

I didn't bother with the h-u, since, it was already installed, from day one.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Sweet! What type of head unit is it? I don't remember you saying. Oops nevermind I didn't ready correctly, hukd on foniks dident werk 4 me! :laugh:


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

lolz @ hooked on phonix


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Here are a some pics of the sub enclosures being built. There were some compound angles, on the front face 22.5deg. tilt and 45deg. in relation to the tailgate. 
Since I presently do not own a table saw(yet), I just did straight cuts and filled in the gaps with bondo glass + screws. All the "easy" joints were done with elmers poly-urethane glue, which expands as it dries, and screwed every 4 inches. 
I rounded off all the corners with a 1/4" radius router bit.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

The enclosure volume is just a tad over 1 cu.ft. (each) as measured from the previous sub-box, that these drivers came in.
The owner was happy with how the subs sounded before, so he insisted that I replicate what was an already proven recipe, but with a sexier shape.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

The door mounted mid-woofers, were much deeper than the oem plastic framed drivers.

The door is solid metal, right behind the mid-woofer, so the rubber magnet covers were discarded, to permit the driver to fit in the oem door speaker depression in the sheet metal. 

The grill was temporarily removed to adjust the oem opening to the new driver and a bit of the grill was ground off for clearence, so that the cone does not hit during full excursion.

Having the woofers use the door trim as an enclosure, may have worked for volvo, but does not provide enough volume for the cdt es-06 to reproduce low frequencies, properly. There is a trap door that opens up to the inner part of the door, but it isn't anywhere near the backside of the driver. 
I suspect back wave reflections are also killing the woofers ability to sound as it should.
I'll give volvo a big thumbs up for making the doors that solid....there is not an ounce of deadner in the doors and they seem to be rattle free.
That may soon change , if I can convince the owner that he needs to open up the backside of the woofer to expose it to a much greater volume of air, the woofer may start rattling the door, once it starts breathing right.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

How long have you been unemployed? I always thought (by the way you changed your locations---always thought they were airport designations) you traveled alot.

So are you doing installs for people all the time now?

How do you find your customers? Kijiji, word of mouth, or ???

Nice work on the Volvo.
Sorry about the arm.

Jay


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

wdemetrius1 said:


> Very nice. Any pictures of the headunit installed?


My next mission is to tidy this up


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Today I worked on and installed the beauty panels.
The client is happy, I'm happy.


----------



## nittanylion64 (Oct 3, 2007)

Is there any way we can get pics of the car? I like the turbo bricks.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

amitaF said:


> My next mission is to tidy this up


AAAAaaaahhhhhhhhh damn I see a molded dash pocket in the near future! 



amitaF said:


> Today I worked on and installed the beauty panels.
> The client is happy, I'm happy.


That looks super clean man! Very nice!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

nittanylion64 said:


> Is there any way we can get pics of the car? I like the turbo bricks.


I'll get the owner to send me some


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

scooter99 said:


> AAAAaaaahhhhhhhhh damn I see a molded dash pocket in the near future!
> 
> Not too elaborate...his wife is on to us, already
> 
> ...


Thanx bro!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

nittanylion64 said:


> Is there any way we can get pics of the car? I like the turbo bricks.


Here you go


----------



## TheKrellGuy (May 12, 2010)

Cool I must say I had a 1998 Volvo C70 Coupe and it still was one of my best sounding cars EVER and the system was the easiest as well.

I had the factory Dynaudio upgrade so all I did was install a Mcintosh MX406, Zapco SP7-SL and Zapco Comp 600 and 300 amps and I built passives for the factory Dynaudio drivers and it sounded AMAZING, i really miss that system.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

The owner swung by to pick up the single din bezel that I made for his Bitone DRC and boost controller, out of 1/4" hyzod (aka lexan)


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I just had to redo part of an install I originally did in a 1998 S70. The poor girl has gotten ripped off twice. First time they got her amp and sub...this last time they got her Alpine flip-out/BT module/etc...AND THEY CUT EVERYTHING...so I had to manually figure out the wire colors and run a new set of RCA'S...Grrrrrr! I hate thieves.

Jay


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

JayinMI said:


> I just had to redo part of an install I originally did in a 1998 S70. The poor girl has gotten ripped off twice. First time they got her amp and sub...this last time they got her Alpine flip-out/BT module/etc...AND THEY CUT EVERYTHING...so I had to manually figure out the wire colors and run a new set of RCA'S...Grrrrrr! I hate thieves.
> 
> Jay


Car stereo thieves should be tried under my version of sharia law (substitute the hand with the nut-sack)


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

My thought's (almost) exactly.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

That turned out really nice Martin!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

scooter99 said:


> That turned out really nice Martin!


Hey , thanx man!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

The Volvo came back for an up-grade, today. The CDT ES-03 were replaced with my former HAT L4s. When I built the pods, the owner had this mod in mind, so all that was needed was enlarging the opening, in the pod's baffle and re-drilling new mounting holes.

Mr. Volvo was so happy with the improvement, that he left here w/o giving me a chance to not even snap a quick cell-phone pic.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Lil' update on the Volvo..
A Phoenix Gold QX 180.2 was added to drive the tweeters, the ED NINE4 amplifier was bridged to give mo' powahh to the mids and the ED NINE 2 amp was wired to the Hybrid L4s.

There was a comp in the greater Toronto area and Mr. Volvo came back with a smile.


----------



## vapor77 (Mar 12, 2011)

I was just reading your log, congrats on the wins.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Ya you did a killer job bro! Congrats again!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanx guys!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

nice job! makes me long for my old 855 Turbo










Turbo


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanx Bing! It means alot, coming from a Jedi master.

Bet-chu don't miss those Transylvanian winters, though


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Nice and clean man. Good job.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Oh man! That's a huge compliment from Bing. I can't even imagine what Bing could do with one of these! SOooo much room to work with!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

scooter99 said:


> Oh man! That's a huge compliment from Bing. I can't even imagine what Bing could do with one of these! SOooo much room to work with!


Don't forget that I had very tight budget restraints

Anyhoot, the set-up scored 2nd place sound quality and 3rd in installation in his category at the canadian eastern finals


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

I know you did. I just know what Bing can do, not that you can't so don't take it that way, but Bing could squeeze 3 amps, a sub and a processor in a coke can if he tried! And make it look sick to boot! 

You did great for the budget and request that was made, and to score that way, must make you even prouder! Congrats!


----------



## OldSchoolRF (Aug 29, 2011)

Looks fantastic. Very clean install. Nice job!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i did quite a few 850s and 70 series, but non i would say better than this one by AmitaF...this one is a fantastic job, especially considering the budget limitations.

i havent touched one of those cars in about 5 years...but wouldnt mind doing another one to see what i can come up with now...

but they are far from being the easiest or the best cars to work on for car audio... 

the last one i did:


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

Using a full size spare as a sub grill is an awesome idea!! If your full size spare looks nice that is.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

scooter99 said:


> I know you did. I just know what Bing can do, not that you can't so don't take it that way, but Bing could squeeze 3 amps, a sub and a processor in a coke can if he tried! And make it look sick to boot!
> 
> You did great for the budget and request that was made, and to score that way, must make you even prouder! Congrats!


No worries, man...I did not take it the wrong way, at all.
Having everything, out in the open, was the owner's preference...I prefer stockish looking/stealthyness, by far!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

OldSchoolRF said:


> Looks fantastic. Very clean install. Nice job!


Thanx man!


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

I know you do! NOW GO WORK ON YOUR OWN CAR!!! :burnout:


----------



## moefi (Jul 26, 2011)

hahahahahahaaha


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

moefi said:


> hahahahahahaaha


Ahhh....go choke on a waffle


----------

